# I have a bugs in my freshwater aquarium!!!!



## UADOLL (May 29, 2009)

Hey Everyone, First time posting. Two weeks ago my Bala Shark showed signs of ICK. I treated the tank with Mardel. Did everything I was suppose to, then 'Elvis' the Bala Shark died. My 2 Angelfishes started acting weird. I went to another pet store and got Quik Cure. Well, the next day 1 of them died, but the other was still hanging in there. Then I found my Rubberlip dead too. Then my Black Skirt Tetra started getting cottony things on its fins. Read this forum, figured it was a fungus. I've treated the tank with Jungle Fungus Cure. It worked. Today is day 4 of the treatment and I was cleaning out the tank when I discovered these tiny little bugs on the inside of the tank near the water line. Has anyone ever came across any bugs like this? I don't want to loose anymore fish. Thanks...Kim

60 gallon tank
3 headtail tetras
3 blue tetras
2 black skirt tetras
1 Angelfish
1 Cory
1 betta
water test came back fine
Anything else?


----------



## Tigerfish (May 11, 2009)

What do they look like these bugs? How long since you have done a maintenance water change since your fish have been sick? What are your water parameters ph, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? Also what temp is your water?

Here are some sites that may help:

Freshwater Aquarium: Bugs in my tank..., fresh water aquarium, tiny bugs

What are those bugs/worms in the water? @ petfish.net

Bugs in My Aquarium? An Overview of Amphipods and Copepods | That Fish Blog

Tigerfish


----------



## UADOLL (May 29, 2009)

Hey Tigerfish,
Thank you so much for getting back to me. They are smaller than a pinhead, I barely noticed them. I was doing the maintenance water change yesterday (Fri 6/5/09) since I put the Jungle Fungus Cure in on Mon. I'm going today to get some more testers. Water temp is 82. 
Thank you for the site links...I think they are Daphnia. The site said they were harmless, and was good fish food. 
UADOLL


----------



## Tigerfish (May 11, 2009)

that's good that the sites helped and the bugs are harmless! um ques is your tank temp 82 by the heater or is the tank by a window? Cause my tank gets up to 80 durin the day and my heater is set at 77, just curious if u factored that in or not...

Tigerfish


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.
sounds a little more like planaria(sp)
are they free swimming or on the glass ?
the temperature of your tank is a little high,can you bring it down a couple of degs ?


----------

